# Batteryless bicycle flashing lights: An alternative to dynamo hubs



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

For commuting, I recently found this product:

http://www.freelights.co.uk/

Was thinking about getting a dynamo hub but it would be a hassle. With the "Non-Friction Bicycle Dynamo" it seems pretty neat. This would alleviate the the need for me to have a rear led light and worry about the battery going out and me not knowing about it.

I also wouldn't have to rebuild a wheel with a dynamo hub. Just mount on the frame, and atatch the magnet like you would with a cateye speed sensor.

While I don't think it can replace a forward battery light, you could probably save your battery life from not using your forward light as much, especially in areas where you just want to be seen rather than actually needing more visibility ahead.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Those have been around for a bit, I have heard third (fourth?) hand that Ree Lights are quite popular amongst Dutch commuters:
http://www.reelight.com/
These also seem to be somewhat more polished than the Freelight brand. Once i get my wife a bike in the spring I plan on picking up front/rear Ree lights for it so I don't have to worry about tracking more batteries.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, those look a lot better!


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a set of hub mounted Reelights that I don't use anymore. I had them as a lighterweight dynamo solution for my roadie. The issue is, at least with the hub mounted ones(SL 100), the magnetic interaction would create an annoying "bump, bump, bump" while riding - almost felt like a bubble in the tire.. Of course the lights also worked better the closer you got the light/receiver to the spoke mounted magnets, and it was difficult mounting all 3 parts (receiver, 2 magnets) to work really well. 

The newer higher mounted lights look better. If I didn't just get a new fancy dynamo light, I'd seriously consider the SL 500(or 600) versions. So the short answer is, if you want a hub dynamo substitute at a cheap price, the Reelights are a good choice. They aren't perfect, but they provide a decent "see me" type light.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I just picked up a 600 rear and 500 front. I tried getting feedback on these a while back but got no hits so I will give the new ones a shot myself. I am looking for a backup for my MS front and rear lights. Something without batteries is nice.

I will probably also get a SON hub with light in the future.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd be interested in the relative brightness of the Ree lights as compared to some of the "standard" taillights that many of us are running


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

saf-t said:


> I'd be interested in the relative brightness of the Ree lights as compared to some of the "standard" taillights that many of us are running


On a century I did a couple years ago which started at dawn, my rear light was just as bright, if not brighter as everyone else's rear lights according to our follow vehicle driver. He was very impressed with the setup, being a cyclist himself.

This was, however, before all the new super bright LED rear lights have come out (Dinotte, Planet Bike's Superflash, etc). My guess is it's on par with your standard regular bright blinky.


----------

